
Startup Opportunity Check it out - jeff_ridgeway4
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0imibk50we1brqp/Ad%20For%20Project%281%29.pdf?dl=0
======
gus_massa
If this is a job post, it should be posted in the official thread that will
appear on Monday (read the instructions about the format or details).

